# Pasquale Campopiano nuovo community manager del Milan.



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2017)

Notizia di oggi, sveltao il mistero sull'annuncio post Ferragosto. Pasquale Campopiano sarà il nuovo community manager della società rossonera.

L'ex giornalista del corriere dello sport si occuperà quindi di gestire tutta la comunità social rossonera che si è formata in questi mesi di attesa per il passaggio di proprietà. Sarà una vera e propria interfaccia rossonera verso i tifosi.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Agosto 2017)

Assurdo ragazzi. Mi sa che veramente ci aspettano Kalinic e centrocampista. Mi sa che abbiamo sognato un po' troppo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Agosto 2017)

AHAHAHAHAHAH, il nostro toppleier. Ma andate a ******* va


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Agosto 2017)

Madonna..
Siamo messi malissimo..dopo Bacca , Kalinic uno si aspetta lo sponsor e arriva sta roba!! Mamma mia


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Notizia di oggi, sveltao il mistero sull'annuncio post Ferragosto. pasquale Campopiano sarà il nuovo community manager della società rossonera.



Ma che scherzano? Era questo il fantomatico acquisto del dopo Ferragosto? Se non bestemmio guarda.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Notizia di oggi, sveltao il mistero sull'annuncio post Ferragosto. pasquale Campopiano sarà il nuovo community manager della società rossonera.



Ah beh allora cambia tutto eh


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Agosto 2017)




----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Notizia di oggi, sveltao il mistero sull'annuncio post Ferragosto. pasquale Campopiano sarà il nuovo community manager della società rossonera.



Roba da pazzi, tutta sta attesa per una boiata del genere, mah!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Assurdo ragazzi. Mi sa che veramente ci aspettano Kalinic e centrocampista. Mi sa che abbiamo sognato un po' troppo.



Vabbè ma che c'entra ora?
Non è che il fatto di aver assunto Campopiano significhi che ci aspettano solo Kalinic e un centrocampista.
Io sono contento per lui, secondo me se lo merita.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Agosto 2017)

Campopia', io sto aspettando ancora che mi spieghi dov'è Robin Li eh...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Agosto 2017)

Questi ultimi giorni sono veramente deprimenti. La cosa che mi da più fastidio è che è stata la società stessa per prima ad alimentare le nostre aspettative.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Notizia di oggi, sveltao il mistero sull'annuncio post Ferragosto. Pasquale Campopiano sarà il nuovo community manager della società rossonera.
> 
> L'ex giornalista del corriere dello sport si occuperà quindi di gestire tutta la comunità social rossonera che si è formata in questi mesi di attesa per il passaggio di proprietà. Sarà una vera e propria interfaccia rossonera verso i tifosi.



Il ruolo gli si addice in effetti. Vediamo poi quali saranno i compiti effettivi.

Buona fortuna.


----------



## Roccoro (16 Agosto 2017)

cioè vabbè...


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## alcyppa (16 Agosto 2017)

Il miglior acquisto..........


----------



## krull (16 Agosto 2017)

MORATA
BELOTTI
AUBAMEYANG
DIEGO COSTA
AGUERO
CAVANI
Mega super sponsor
....KALINIC
...KALINIC VIENE A FARE PANCA AL TOP

....Campopiano in società. 

Possiamo dire ora che bisogna cominciare a fare critica o va bene anche sto schifo?


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Notizia di oggi, sveltao il mistero sull'annuncio post Ferragosto. Pasquale Campopiano sarà il nuovo community manager della società rossonera.
> 
> L'ex giornalista del corriere dello sport si occuperà quindi di gestire tutta la comunità social rossonera che si è formata in questi mesi di attesa per il passaggio di proprietà. Sarà una vera e propria interfaccia rossonera verso i tifosi.


È un ruolo che gli si addice e penso se lo meriti,detto ciò è ovvio che a noi interessi più il mercato.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Questi ultimi giorni sono veramente deprimenti. La cosa che mi da più fastidio è che è stata la società stessa per prima ad alimentare le nostre aspettative.



E le ha deluse? Guarda che Mirabelli ha detto che avrebbero fatto le loro valutazioni dopo il 15, oggi è il 16, sono le 12.21. Hanno già deluso? Non credo proprio che "fare le nostre considerazioni dopo il 15" significhi che il 16 mattina vengono già i giocatori, e dai, state calmi, manco fosse il 31.



Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Mirabelli ha anche detto che sarebbero arrivati un attaccante, un centrocampista e forse un attaccante esterno. L'attaccante è Kalinic, facciamocene una ragione.



Mirabelli ha anche detto che sarebbe successo dopo il 15, ma dubito parlasse del 16 mattina, oh poi... piangiamo!


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Notizia di oggi, sveltao il mistero sull'annuncio post Ferragosto. Pasquale Campopiano sarà il nuovo community manager della società rossonera.
> 
> L'ex giornalista del corriere dello sport si occuperà quindi di gestire tutta la comunità social rossonera che si è formata in questi mesi di attesa per il passaggio di proprietà. Sarà una vera e propria interfaccia rossonera verso i tifosi.



Ma sto Palombo che ha messo in giro l'hype su sto annuncio, è in qualche modo un dirigente del milan? perchè altrimenti non vedo perchè dovremmo prendercela con la società se l'annuncio era semplicemente un'assunzione


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=2053]Andre96[/MENTION] rispetta le idee altrui.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2017)

Se questo è l'annuncio, è una presa in giro colossale.


----------



## albydigei (16 Agosto 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma sto Palombo che ha messo in giro l'hype su sto annuncio, è in qualche modo un dirigente del milan? perchè altrimenti non vedo perchè dovremmo prendercela con la società se l'annuncio era semplicemente un'assunzione



No, gestiva la comunicazione di Sino Europe Sport


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma sto Palombo che ha messo in giro l'hype su sto annuncio, è in qualche modo un dirigente del milan? perchè altrimenti non vedo perchè dovremmo prendercela con la società se l'annuncio era semplicemente un'assunzione



No dai, lascia stare, forse ieri non sono stati in vacanza e lavoravano, l'unica spiegazione del perchè siano frustrati per questa notizia (cioè potrei capire per altro, ma questa?).


----------



## vanbasten (16 Agosto 2017)

state calmi, il top arriverà...


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Agosto 2017)

Mi sento preso un Po in giro..


----------



## Boomer (16 Agosto 2017)

Cosi imparate ad hypparvi per post del sui social. Calma e piedi per terra. La società non aveva fatto nessun proclamo a riguardo tranne Fassone che aveva parlato di uno sponsor e ancora non si sa niente. Campopiano non lo conosco non seguendo particolarmente twitter e facebook. Più lontano si sta da quei postacci meglio è.


----------



## koti (16 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Questi ultimi giorni sono veramente deprimenti. La cosa che mi da più fastidio è che è stata la società stessa per prima ad alimentare le nostre aspettative.


La società ha messo a disposizione un budget pazzesco e fatto un mercato che è andato ben oltre le aspettative che avevamo fino a due/tre mesi fa, hanno ridato entusiasmo a tutta la tifoseria e messo a disposizione di Montella una rosa buonissima (la squadra della scorsa stagione la ricodate?).

La delusione per l'attaccante ci sta, ma da parte mia avranno solo ringraziamenti. Se ci deprimiamo noi mi domando cosa dovrebbero fare gli interisti, che si aspettavano Manolas, Vidal, Di Maria e si sono ritrovati con Vecino, Emre Mor e Skriniar.


----------



## krull (16 Agosto 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Tu critica la puoi fare anche il 1 giugno se vuoi eh, ma critica e pianti disperati no sense, non è la stessa cosa (non parlo in particolare di te).
> Ma mi dici cosa c'entra Campopiano ora con le cose che hai scritto prima? Essendo entrato Campopiano in società, non arriva sicuro nessuno ora? Mirabelli ha parlato del dopo 15, mica parlava di Campopiano, ma cosa dite dai...



Ipocrisia. PUNTO. Se la vecchia società avesse fatto una roba del genere e se avesse permesso un simile hype ingiustificato saremmo andati con i forconi. Ora bisogna essere coerenti e dire che questo modo di giocare non va bene. Quello che é successo é sbagliato stupido e perocoloso.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Mi sento preso un Po in giro..



Da chi? Dai giornalisti? Da loro mi sento presto in giro, non un po', ma tanto e da molto tempo...


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (16 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi calmi, questa notizia non ha nulla a che vedere col mercato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Agosto 2017)

Esattamente da dove si evince che il fantomatico annuncio fosse questo?


----------



## albydigei (16 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ipocrisia. PUNTO. Se la vecchia società avesse fatto una roba del genere e se avesse permesso un simile hype ingiustificato saremmo andati con i forconi. Ora bisogna essere coerenti e dire che questo modo di giocare non va bene. Quello che é successo é sbagliato stupido e perocoloso.



La società ha messo hype DOVE??? Continui a scrivere cose a caso per screditare quello che stanno facendo, ma vogliamo i FATTI. Dimmi DOVE la società ha messo hype alla gente riguardo all'annuncio del 16 agosto


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ipocrisia. PUNTO. Se la vecchia società avesse fatto una roba del genere e se avesse permesso un simile hype ingiustificato saremmo andati con i forconi. Ora bisogna essere coerenti e dire che questo modo di giocare non va bene. Quello che é successo é sbagliato stupido e perocoloso.



Ma cosa dici? Questa cosa me la dici il 31? RIPETO, Mirabelli parlava di dopo il 15, siamo al 16, quindi? Hai fatto le tue personali considerazioni e hai capito che con dopo il 15 non intendeva il 16 mattina o pensavi di sì? Siamo al 20? 25? 30? 31? 1 settembre?
Se mi riscrivi la stessa cosa, non hai chiaramente capito il senso, ma ok...


----------



## krull (16 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> .


Ed ecco il classico..."vi meritate i..." avanti così. Tutto bello tutto bene


----------



## Dany20 (16 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Notizia di oggi, sveltao il mistero sull'annuncio post Ferragosto. Pasquale Campopiano sarà il nuovo community manager della società rossonera.
> 
> L'ex giornalista del corriere dello sport si occuperà quindi di gestire tutta la comunità social rossonera che si è formata in questi mesi di attesa per il passaggio di proprietà. Sarà una vera e propria interfaccia rossonera verso i tifosi.


Che trollata.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> La società ha messo hype DOVE??? Continui a scrivere cose a caso per screditare quello che stanno facendo, ma vogliamo i FATTI. Dimmi DOVE la società ha messo hype alla gente riguardo all'annuncio del 16 agosto



La società ha messo hype per il dopo 15 agosto, ma mica per il 16 in particolare, scrivono cose a caso, manco oggettive o supportate da fatti concreti.


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=3437]Moffus98[/MENTION] devi rispettare le idee altrui


----------



## centopercento (16 Agosto 2017)

ahahah bravo campopiano ma mi sa che c'è bisogno di qualcuno che si occupi di PR al milan, tra l'hype per il top player e ciliegiona con tanto di nomii fatti da fassone e mirabelli di aubameyang, diego costa belotti etc, e questi annunci sul piu grande acquisto dopo ferragosto a livello comunicativo siam messi proprio male!


----------



## mil77 (16 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ipocrisia. PUNTO. Se la vecchia società avesse fatto una roba del genere e se avesse permesso un simile hype ingiustificato saremmo andati con i forconi. Ora bisogna essere coerenti e dire che questo modo di giocare non va bene. Quello che é successo é sbagliato stupido e perocoloso.



o io mi sono perso qualcosa o non capisco cosa è quello che è successo di sbagliato stupido e pericoloso.


----------



## albydigei (16 Agosto 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> o io mi sono perso qualcosa o non capisco cosa è quello che è successo di sbagliato stupido e pericoloso.



Che non c'è più galliani credo


Ah le vedove...


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> o io mi sono perso qualcosa o non capisco cosa è quello che è successo di sbagliato stupido e pericoloso.



Te lo spiego io, secondo loro la società ha creato troppe attese sul top player in attacco, e alla fine non l'ha preso.
Questo secondo loro appunto, perchè se è vero che la società ha creato queste attese, è anche vero che Mirabelli ha detto che avrebbe deciso dopo il 15, ora siamo al 16 mattina, quindi come si può parlare di promesse disattese?


----------



## krull (16 Agosto 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dici? Questa cosa me la dici il 31? RIPETO, Mirabelli parlava di dopo il 15, siamo al 16, quindi? Hai fatto le tue personali considerazioni e hai capito che con dopo il 15 non intendeva il 16 mattina o pensavi di sì? Siamo al 20? 25? 30? 31? 1 settembre?
> Se mi riscrivi la stessa cosa, non hai chiaramente capito il senso, ma ok...



Cosa dico? Dico che hai dato un ruolo ad in amichetto che non ha nulla a che vedere col mondo Milan e che non ha nessuna qualifica per fare quello che va a fare. Dico che questo hype lo ha generato lui per primo insieme a Palomba e che la società non ha fatto nulla per arginare. Dico che sono d'accordo che é stata fatta una grande campagna acquisti ma non per questo Fassone e Mirabelli sono immuni da critica soprattutto per la gestione della comunicazione ultimamente e su alcune operazioni in entrata e uscita estremamente discutibili sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Dico che bisogna cominciare anche a dire le cose come stanno. Basta paladini e difensori d'ufficio a tutti i costi


----------



## krull (16 Agosto 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Te lo spiego io, secondo loro la società ha creato troppe attese sul top player in attacco, e alla fine non l'ha preso.
> Questo secondo loro appunto, perchè se è vero che la società ha creato queste attese, è anche vero che Mirabelli ha detto che avrebbe deciso dopo il 15, ora siamo al 16 mattina, quindi come si può parlare di promesse disattese?



Rispondo io grazie non ho bisogno che lo fai tu al posto mio.


----------



## krull (16 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Che non c'è più galliani credo
> 
> 
> Ah le vedove...



Anche per te. Rispondo io per me grazie.


----------



## albydigei (16 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Cosa dico? Dico che hai dato un ruolo ad in amichetto che non ha nulla a che vedere col mondo Milan e che non ha nessuna qualifica per fare quello che va a fare. Dico che questo hype lo ha generato lui per primo insieme a Palomba e che la società non ha fatto nulla per arginare. Dico che sono d'accordo che é stata fatta una grande campagna acquisti ma non per questo Fassone e Mirabelli sono immuni da critica soprattutto per la gestione della comunicazione ultimamente e su alcune operazioni in entrata e uscita estremamente discutibili sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> Dico che bisogna cominciare anche a dire le cose come stanno. Basta paladini e difensori d'ufficio a tutti i costi



ahahahahahah siamo passati da "la società ha creato hype" a "hype generato da palomba"(che non c'entra nulla col milan) a "hype non arginato dalla società", il tutto per un tweet di uno che gestiva la comunicazione per l'acquisto del milan. Come ieri, ritenta che sarai più fortunato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Agosto 2017)

Ecco bene allora caro Pasquale: o Auba o il Gallo, sennò non si va in CL, è chiaro?


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Agosto 2017)

Miglior acquisto della serie A. Juve, Roma, Napoli scansateve


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Cosa dico? Dico che hai dato un ruolo ad in amichetto che non ha nulla a che vedere col mondo Milan e che non ha nessuna qualifica per fare quello che va a fare. Dico che questo hype lo ha generato lui per primo insieme a Palomba e che la società non ha fatto nulla per arginare. Dico che sono d'accordo che é stata fatta una grande campagna acquisti ma non per questo Fassone e Mirabelli sono immuni da critica soprattutto per la gestione della comunicazione ultimamente e su alcune operazioni in entrata e uscita estremamente discutibili sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> Dico che bisogna cominciare anche a dire le cose come stanno. Basta paladini e difensori d'ufficio a tutti i costi



Ripeto, tu non hai capito. A parte che mi sembra normale criticare un dirigente, non per questo il dirigente deve essere una ciofeca (non dico che l'hai detto eh, è per dire). Il punto è un altro, tu parli di promesse disattese della società, ma la società (e non parlo di giornalisti o dello stesso Campopiano che non era ufficialmente in società e inoltre anche ora che lo è, dubito fortemente sappia tutte le mosse), ha fatto promesse tramite Mirabelli per dopo il 15. Per questo non ha senso che parli di promesse disattese, dico solo questo, e che se tu lo neghi sei il primo a essere in malafede, perchè io parlo di fatti, cioè che Mirabelli ha detto che avrebbero deciso, nel bene e nel male, dopo il 15. Direi che potrai/potremo insultarli il 31, nel caso, o sbaglio?


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Anche per te. Rispondo io per me grazie.



Scusa eh, ma finchè capisco ancora la lingua italiana, non ha chiesto a te o a chi sta piangendo, ma ha solo chiesto delucidazioni sulla situazione, quindi non ho risposto io al posto tuo, ma ho fatto un riassunto di quello che sta succedendo.


----------



## Boomer (16 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Cosa dico? Dico che hai dato un ruolo ad in amichetto che non ha nulla a che vedere col mondo Milan e che non ha nessuna qualifica per fare quello che va a fare. Dico che questo hype lo ha generato lui per primo insieme a Palomba e che la società non ha fatto nulla per arginare. Dico che sono d'accordo che é stata fatta una grande campagna acquisti ma non per questo Fassone e Mirabelli sono immuni da critica soprattutto per la gestione della comunicazione ultimamente e su alcune operazioni in entrata e uscita estremamente discutibili sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> Dico che bisogna cominciare anche a dire le cose come stanno. Basta paladini e difensori d'ufficio a tutti i costi



Io sono iscritto da qualche giorno ma da te ho letto esclusivamente critiche. Ti pare che la società perda tempo a smentire l'hype generato da gente a caso su twitter? Non hanno mica tempo da buttare. Sull'errore comunicativo poi siamo tutti d'accordo , dovevano agire in silenzio come avevano sempre fatto. Mi sembrate solo un po' agitati per niente visto che la società non aveva detto niente riguardo questo " miglior acquisto". Non è colpa loro se la gente scrive minchiate sui social e poi pesta i piedi perchè non è arrivato Messi o al Khalifi a sponsorizzare il MIlan con 500 ML l'anno. Poi io ripeto non conosco Campopiano ma mi fido di Fassone quindi avrà avuto le sue ragioni per assumerlo. Vedremo se avrà ragione o meno. Le critiche costruttive sono giustissime ma vanno anche contestualizzate. Mi sembra che qualcuno si stia creando dei "castelli" apposta per poi fare della critica sterile.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=3618]krull[/MENTION] datti una calmata. Non puoi scrivere le stesse cose in tutti i topic.

Si torna on


----------



## krull (16 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> ahahahahahah siamo passati da "la società ha creato hype" a "hype generato da palomba"(che non c'entra nulla col milan) a "hype non arginato dalla società", il tutto per un tweet di uno che gestiva la comunicazione per l'acquisto del milan. Come ieri, ritenta che sarai più fortunato.



No il tweet lo pubblicó anche Campopiano. Detto questo non mi interessa finire in un fame con te non avrebbe senso. Ho la mia idea è tu la tua. Finisce lí. Vai a fare il paladino con qualcun'altro perché sono abbastanza grande da farmi un opinione da solo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2017)

Oddio, chi aveva detto che Campopiano sarebbe stato l'annuncio? Tanto di cappello.


----------



## albydigei (16 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> No il tweet lo pubblicó anche Campopiano. Detto questo non mi interessa finire in un fame con te non avrebbe senso. Ho la mia idea è tu la tua. Finisce lí. Vai a fare il paladino con qualcun'altro perché sono abbastanza grande da farmi un opinione da solo



Il tweet lo pubblicò Campopiano che all'epoca non c'entrava nulla con la società, e poi ovviamente dato che riguardava lui ne era orgoglioso... Ma ripeto, mi piacerebbe sapere dove la società ha creato hype per oggi


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Agosto 2017)

Benvenuto


----------



## Schism75 (16 Agosto 2017)

Ma dov'è il problema? Non mi sembra che questo annuncio influisca con gli altri più attesi. Anzi, avere qualcuno che finalmente segue ed eventualmente raccoglie anche le voci di noi tifosi di tastiera, lo vedo molto positivo. Aiuterà a capire gli umori della piazza.


----------



## krull (16 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Io sono iscritto da qualche giorno ma da te ho letto esclusivamente critiche. Ti pare che la società perda tempo a smentire l'hype generato da gente a caso su twitter? Non hanno mica tempo da buttare. Sull'errore comunicativo poi siamo tutti d'accordo , dovevano agire in silenzio come avevano sempre fatto. Mi sembrate solo un po' agitati per niente visto che la società non aveva detto niente riguardo questo " miglior acquisto". Non è colpa loro se la gente scrive minchiate sui social e poi pesta i piedi perchè non è arrivato Messi o al Khalifi a sponsorizzare il MIlan con 500 ML l'anno. Poi io ripeto non conosco Campopiano ma mi fido di Fassone quindi avrà avuto le sue ragioni per assumerlo. Vedremo se avrà ragione o meno. Le critiche costruttive sono giustissime ma vanno anche contestualizzate. Mi sembra che qualcuno si stia creando dei "castelli" apposta per poi fare della critica sterile.



Perfetto e condivisibile. Ho solo criticato le ultime scelte ed operazioni visto che negli ultimi giorni di queste 2 o 3 cose si parla. Reputo sbagliate certe cose tutto qua. Ognuno ha la sua idea ci mancherebbe


----------



## Edric (16 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ipocrisia. PUNTO. Se la vecchia società avesse fatto una roba del genere e se avesse permesso un simile hype ingiustificato saremmo andati con i forconi. Ora bisogna essere coerenti e dire che questo modo di giocare non va bene. Quello che é successo é sbagliato stupido e perocoloso.




A me sembra piuttosto che l'unico che stia sbroccando ultimamente sia proprio tu Krull, con questi tuoi continui post "estremizzanti"... consiglio mio, datti una calmata.
Tanto, come sempre, alla fine saranno i fatti sul campo a parlare.


----------



## krull (16 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Il tweet lo pubblicò Campopiano che all'epoca non c'entrava nulla con la società, e poi ovviamente dato che riguardava lui ne era orgoglioso... Ma ripeto, mi piacerebbe sapere dove la società ha creato hype per oggi



Appunto. Se giá sapeva di entrare in società aveva senso generare tutto questo hype e permettergli di farlo? Capisci cosa intendo?


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2017)

*Basta e restate non topic. Sulla notizia.*


----------



## krull (16 Agosto 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> A me sembra piuttosto che l'unico che stia sbroccando ultimamente sia proprio tu Krull, con questi tuoi continui post "estremizzanti"... consiglio mio, datti una calmata perché tanto, come sempre, saranno i fatti sul campo poi a parlare.



Grazie per i consigli


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Agosto 2017)

State boni e tranquilli...arriverà pure lo sponsor (come detto da Fassone tempo fa) e pure un altro attaccante


----------



## Roccoro (16 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=3811]Roccoro[/MENTION] al prossimo copia incolla verrai bannato.


----------



## Boomer (16 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Agosto 2017)

Godo tantissimo per tutti gli haters, grande Pasquale!


----------



## Tahva (16 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=901]Tahva[/MENTION] rispetta le idee altrui e non generalizzare


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Agosto 2017)

Senza far polemica, ma esattamente qualcuno può spiegarmi a che serve Campopiano? 
Uno che tra l'altro è dichiaratamente tifoso romanista e che, secondo il mio modesto parere, ha abbracciato questi colori solo per una questione di convenienza...


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Notizia di oggi, sveltao il mistero sull'annuncio post Ferragosto. Pasquale Campopiano sarà il nuovo community manager della società rossonera.
> 
> L'ex giornalista del corriere dello sport si occuperà quindi di gestire tutta la comunità social rossonera che si è formata in questi mesi di attesa per il passaggio di proprietà. Sarà una vera e propria interfaccia rossonera verso i tifosi.



Che pena..


----------



## Brain84 (16 Agosto 2017)

A me sembra un "acquisto" legato solo ai tifosi e non alla società. Non ci vedo nulla di male francamente.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Agosto 2017)

Onestamente scelta che non capisco, ok, ha molti sostenitori tra i tifosi e apre sempre al dialogo pressochè con tutti, però boh, stavolta non la capisco. Comunque avranno fatto i loro conti e se l'hanno "preso" ci sono sicuramente buoni motivi.


----------



## Zenos (16 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Senza far polemica, ma esattamente qualcuno può spiegarmi a che serve Campopiano?
> Uno che tra l'altro è dichiaratamente tifoso romanista e che, secondo il mio modesto parere, ha abbracciato questi colori solo per una questione di convenienza...



a fargli vendere qualche altro nerosurosso...Ma Gancikoff si è perso nei giardini di Arcore?


----------



## MassimoRE (16 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## robs91 (16 Agosto 2017)

A me sinceramente non me ne frega nulla.Non capisco chi si indigna.


----------



## Crox93 (16 Agosto 2017)

A me frega poco, mi interessa solo il mercato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2017)

Auro Palomba su twitter ha fatto capire che ci sarà altro.
Ha scritto che:
1) Campopiano sarà molto utile al Milan 
2) Kalinic darà grandi soddisfazioni
3) e poi...(facendo capire che ci sarà altro nei prossimi giorni).


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Senza far polemica, ma esattamente qualcuno può spiegarmi a che serve Campopiano?
> Uno che tra l'altro è dichiaratamente tifoso romanista e che, secondo il mio modesto parere, ha abbracciato questi colori solo per una questione di convenienza...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> notizia di oggi, sveltao il mistero sull'annuncio post ferragosto. Pasquale campopiano sarà il nuovo community manager della società rossonera.
> 
> L'ex giornalista del corriere dello sport si occuperà quindi di gestire tutta la comunità social rossonera che si è formata in questi mesi di attesa per il passaggio di proprietà. Sarà una vera e propria interfaccia rossonera verso i tifosi.


----------



## sballotello (16 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi fa molto caldo..tenete la testa all'ombra..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Cosa dico? Dico che hai dato un ruolo ad in amichetto che non ha nulla a che vedere col mondo Milan e che non ha nessuna qualifica per fare quello che va a fare. Dico che questo hype lo ha generato lui per primo insieme a Palomba e che la società non ha fatto nulla per arginare. Dico che sono d'accordo che é stata fatta una grande campagna acquisti ma non per questo Fassone e Mirabelli sono immuni da critica soprattutto per la gestione della comunicazione ultimamente e su alcune operazioni in entrata e uscita estremamente discutibili sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> Dico che bisogna cominciare anche a dire le cose come stanno. Basta paladini e difensori d'ufficio a tutti i costi



Stavolta concordo con te. Il discorso poi non tocca il mercato, come qualcuno lascia intendere, ma molti si aspettavano una sponsorizzazione importante o un investitore...è ovvio che in questo caso il mercato non c'entra niente.


----------



## Sotiris (16 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Notizia di oggi, sveltao il mistero sull'annuncio post Ferragosto. Pasquale Campopiano sarà il nuovo community manager della società rossonera.
> 
> L'ex giornalista del corriere dello sport si occuperà quindi di gestire tutta la comunità social rossonera che si è formata in questi mesi di attesa per il passaggio di proprietà. Sarà una vera e propria interfaccia rossonera verso i tifosi.



Che squallore. Come se Galliani avesse assunto Ruiu.


----------



## krull (16 Agosto 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Stavolta concordo con te. Il discorso poi non tocca il mercato, come qualcuno lascia intendere, ma molti si aspettavano una sponsorizzazione importante o un investitore...è ovvio che in questo caso il mercato non c'entra niente.



Basta dai ho espresso il mio parere e non ho intenzione di imporre il mio pensiero a nessuno, non ho offeso nessuno o perculato. Dico solo che devono stare molto più attenti sulla comunicazione e devono stare attenti ai social perché é da lí al giorno d'oggi che arrivano le ondate mediatiche. Avevano fatto benissimo a mio parere fino all'arrivo di Bonucci poi sembra che si sono persi qualcosa tutto qua.


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> MORATA
> BELOTTI
> AUBAMEYANG
> DIEGO COSTA
> ...



No no certo critichiamo pure 
Rinnovo di Donnarumma Bonucci Biglia Kessie Chala Andrè Silva... No certo critichiamo pure e speriamo di tronare un giorno ai giorni del condor. Ma io poi vorrei sapere cosa diavolo c'entra la nomina di Campopiano, con il mercato del Milan. L'annuncio di cui si parla nel post, e l'annuncio che Campopiano doveva fare non l'annuncio della società. Oh ma siete incredibili. A volte vi meritate davvero Galliani degli ultimi 5 anni e Brocchi allenatore e non si può dai....


----------



## krull (16 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> No no certo critichiamo pure
> Rinnovo di Donnarumma Bonucci Biglia Kessie Chala Andrè Silva... No certo critichiamo pure e speriamo di tronare un giorno ai giorni del condor. Ma io poi vorrei sapere cosa diavolo c'entra la nomina di Campopiano, con il mercato del Milan. L'annuncio di cui si parla nel post, e l'annuncio che Campopiano doveva fare non l'annuncio della società. Oh ma siete incredibili. A volte vi meritate davvero Galliani degli ultimi 5 anni e Brocchi allenatore e non si può dai....



Niente non se ne esce piú. Non si può muovere una critica che subito partono i paladini. Ho la mia opinione. Tu hai la tua. Buona estate


----------



## kYMERA (16 Agosto 2017)

.


----------

